# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Valkeakosken Linjat Oy

## Eppu

Voisikos noista Valkeakosken Linjojen punaisista paikkureista tehdä myös esittelyt TSB:lle? Valkeakosken liikennehän on siellä jo hyvin edustettuna. Ihan ohimennen sepustettuna tuo YAL-902 on siis Ex. Concordia #238 ja toinen kuvissa esiintyvä laatikko (OFV-952) ex. Connex #428. Tuo Scania puolestaan kulki samalla yhtiöllä numerolla 230, Ruotsista tuotu...

----------


## killerpop

> Voisikos noista Valkeakosken Linjojen punaisista paikkureista tehdä myös esittelyt TSB:lle? Valkeakosken liikennehän on siellä jo hyvin edustettuna. Ihan ohimennen sepustettuna tuo YAL-902 on siis Ex. Concordia #238 ja toinen kuvissa esiintyvä laatikko (OFV-952) ex. Connex #428. Tuo Scania puolestaan kulki samalla yhtiöllä numerolla 230, Ruotsista tuotu...


Vois, nyt kun niistä on ajantasaista kuvamateriaaliakin. En uskalla sanoa millon mutta toivottavasti pian. Siinä sivustossa kun on hienosäätämistä ja tunkkaamista nyt muutenkin.

----------


## Miska

> Ihan ohimennen sepustettuna tuo YAL-902 on siis Ex. Concordia #238 ja toinen kuvissa esiintyvä laatikko (OFV-952) ex. Connex #428. Tuo Scania puolestaan kulki samalla yhtiöllä numerolla 230, Ruotsista tuotu...


Linjoilla on myös ainakin ollut Linjebussilta/Connexilta ostettu 89-mallinen Volvo B10M/Wiima K202 ZES-383, joka on uutena tullut Hakunilan Liikenteelle numerolle 252. On sellainen tyypillinen Ukko-Paavon aikainen 2+2+0-ovinen keppivaihteinen auto... Tämän sisarautot #251 ZER-260 ja #343 ZER-271 ovat muuten vastikään olleet esillä Arktisten Bussien foorumilla Viroon menneitä suomi-busseja käsittelevässä ketjussa.

----------


## killerpop

#7 OFV-952

 
#1 LIC-926


#6 ZES-383


#4 YAL-902

Ja lisäksiainakin Carrus Vector. Tuosta ZES-383:sta en osaa kyllä sanoa, vieläkö se ajelee koskissa, ei ole näkynyt niillä kerroilla kun siellä olen pyörinyt.

----------


## killerpop

Eihän tästä Epun pyynnöstä ole edes vuotta ja vihdoin on jotain saatu aikaiseksi.

Täydennyksiä, korjauksia ja  tarkennuksia otetaan vastaan. Ihan varma en näistä 80-luvun alun alkupuolen ajoneuvoista ole, onko niitä vielä yhtiöllä. 

Ja tässä ne linkit:
KalustolistaKuvasto (käytössä olevat)Kuvasto (poistettuja autoja)

----------


## Hujis

Laatikoissa näyttää olevan ikkunalinjan yläpuolella pienet muistot edellisistä omistajista  :Smile:

----------


## antsa

Tuo 1 LIC-926 on vm-91. Tuotu Suomeen -97.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuo 1 LIC-926 on vm-91. Tuotu Suomeen -97.


Kiitos korjauksesta, tosiaan 12/1991, oliskohan tullut vain pikaisesti vilaustia svenskbusshistoriasta että årsmodell = 1992 katsomatta tarkemmin käyttöönottohetkeä. Korjattu.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään ilmestynyt Aamulehden paperiversio tietää kertoa, että Valkeakosken Liikenne Oy on tehnyt esisopimuksen kaupasta, jolla se ostaa Valkeakosken Linjat Oy:n.

Lopullisesti kauppa tulee voimaan heinäkuun alussa, jos Länsi-Suomen lääninhallitus hyväksyy liikennelupien siirron.

----------


## kaakkuri

Ja epäonnekkaille joille ei Aamulehden paperiversiota tule, on onneksi saatavilla saman konsernin Kauppalehden dikitaaliversio osoitteessa
http://www.kauppalehti.fi/5/i/yrityk...=2009/05/22441

Siitä selkiää sama asia.

----------

